# Amazon deliveries via seur



## sharky (Feb 10, 2011)

This may be resurrecting a old issue but it appears to be reccuring.
I have had problems with a Amazon delivery when they used SEUR. Drivers returning to the depot with the delivery. Then eventually after several complaints to Amazon phoning and saying collect package from driver at a Cafe in the next village.
I recently place a second order to Amazon which is going via SEUR. and it would appear the same is happening again. The interesting thing is SEUR are a subsidiary of DPD, Chronopost is also a subsidiary of DPD yet they managed to deliver to my home as well as UPS, MRW and DHL. So are other people still experiencing problems with this company?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes
Currently 1 package MIA for 3 months and 1 successful re-delivery

the really annoying bit is that if you suggest to them using GPS corrdinates they say they cannot yet the vans are fitted with GPS sat navs..............

Off for a drink

Rob


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

I have had 2 separate Amazon parcels delivered correctly to my address,the day before each delivery day,I received an email informing me of the impending delivery.

Good service,no complaints,however if you were to ask me the same question regarding GLS,!!!!





David


----------



## Mirsan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I have had similar problems with SEUR who I have used on two separate occasions. On both occasions my package was sent to Braga despite having the full and correct address. I have had to spend time and money making numerous calls and waiting in over a period of 4 days to get the delivery. I will not be using Amazon to deliver to Portugal in future


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Once again,Amazon parcel due for delivery,as notified by email on Wednesday,due tomorrow,delivered this afternoon by SEUR,very polite and helpful driver,would recommend SEUR in this delivery region anyway.




David


----------



## sharky (Feb 10, 2011)

just to bring you up-to-date. Seur have completed 3 deliveries to my home since my original post. This was after numerous e-mails to Amazon complaining of delivery failures.
I believe the problem lies not with the drivers but with the system Seur use. 
The parcels are loaded on the van with the correct address on the package. The driver is issued with dockets relevant to his deliveries. These dockets are printer generated but the fields (space for address) is insufficient for the full correct address. The result is unless the driver is a mind reader He has difficulty locating the correct address using the docket.
I have spoken with some of these delivery drivers from various company's and they are working up to and more than 11 hours per day. Often with 30 or more deliveries to make.
Many Many years ago I use to be a delivery driver and its not that easy. 
Any way I'm expecting another delivery early next week via Seur so fingures crossed. Will keep you posted.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

sharky said:


> just to bring you up-to-date. Seur have completed 3 deliveries to my home since my original post. This was after numerous e-mails to Amazon complaining of delivery failures.
> I believe the problem lies not with the drivers but with the system Seur use.
> The parcels are loaded on the van with the correct address on the package. The driver is issued with dockets relevant to his deliveries. These dockets are printer generated but the fields (space for address) is insufficient for the full correct address. The result is unless the driver is a mind reader He has difficulty locating the correct address using the docket.
> I have spoken with some of these delivery drivers from various company's and they are working up to and more than 11 hours per day. Often with 30 or more deliveries to make.
> ...



Sharky,

As stated yesterday,I had another successful SEUR delivery,I have a copy of the drivers paperwork or docket,on it is printed our full 5 line address.
If the drivers feel hard done by the hours or number of deliveries there will be plenty of drivers not working willing to jump into the drivers seat.

Good luck with your impending delivery.

David


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Once again,Amazon parcel due for delivery,as notified by email on Wednesday,due tomorrow,delivered this afternoon by SEUR,very polite and helpful driver,would recommend SEUR in this delivery region anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was emailed telling me my parcel was to be delivered Friday last by Seur so stayed in all day, no delivery, went on tracking and was told no deliveries for me out within the last 15 days ????? So waited in Saturday then the following Monday with still nothing on tracking. Tuesday went on tracking and was told new delivery day was that day, received the parcel late afternoon , not sure if this was good delivery or not but at least I got it within a week.!!:confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SEUR are sometimes a problems in Spain (I get better service now that I have befriended the driver!) and we have found MRW to be the best. DHL often drop their deliveries into the normal post once it is in their hands; UPS get hopelessly lost and USPS once sent a package for me in Spain to Sri Lanka!

Several times I have had packages with part of the address omitted either the house number (which comes at the end of the street name) and once with the whole line missing (street and number) but one advantage of being known is that the delivery still gets through even in a village of over four and a half thousand people.


----------

